# hi lost mouse were to put trap



## carliz (Jan 22, 2009)

hi any ideas were to put my humane trap ive got in front room were she ran way from me, belive it or not i just caught her, after losing her once . she was in bin, im worried for her dont want dog to chew her up , or is this await game , were ill have to be a paitent person , can i put trap in bedrooom, ive 2 rooms i live in a flat any ideas were they could be would be helpful


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

somewhere where there is food / water and heat and shelter

start with the kitchen ... 


or buy a cat.. 




Alan


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

I suggest that you put your trap up against a wall inside your house because mice seem to scurry along a wall. If you have more than one trap, you have a higher chance of capturing it. Also put some strong smelling food in the trap such as peanut butter (this is what helped me catch one of my hamsters not too long ago!) .

Hope some of these ideas help!


----------



## cornman247 (Jun 1, 2009)

you have snakes dont you? lol
unless you want to keep it alive:bash:


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

voic2008 said:


> 支持楼上的观点！！^_^ 顺便是打酱油滴！！！----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*google提供的广告 *网上赌场 网上轮盘 网上娱乐场 网页百家乐 网页版百家乐


 
?????


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Place traps along the skirting board and bait it with chocolate.


----------

